
Subsecond full-stack acceptance tests with Node.js - aslakhellesoy
https://github.com/subsecondtdd/todo-subsecond
======
dereke
Over the last few years I've found fast full stack tests to be invaluable in
facilitating a rapid rate of development. I've yet to implement this approach
but it sounds like the next logical step for me.

Disappointing to see you didn't use browser-monkey in your stack though :-(

[https://github.com/featurist/browser-
monkey](https://github.com/featurist/browser-monkey)

~~~
aslakhellesoy
Browser-monkey is awesome, and for a real project I'd consider using it. I'd
also use a virtual dom UI library like Vue, React, Hyperdom or similar.

For a teaching example I think it's essential to reduce the number of external
libraries, or else it's too much to take in.

